# Anyone know about maltepoos?



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I really want to get a maltese but my mom wants to get a maltepoo and i was just wondering if anyone here knew about them.....for some reason its really hard to find a photo of an adult maltepoo....so if anyone knows anything about them and how they relate to maltese i would really like to know thanks!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Lilly,

Google "maltepoo or maltipoo" and you will find tons of sites.

This one had some pictures. Hope this helps.

I don't have any experience with a maltipoo though... sorry









Judi


----------



## malteseIloveI (Jul 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Aug 13 2004, 08:55 PM
> *I really want to get a maltese but my mom wants to get a maltepoo and i was just wondering if anyone here knew about them.....for some reason its really hard to find a photo of an adult maltepoo....so if anyone knows anything about them and how they relate to maltese i would really like to know thanks!*


 I think they are usually spelled "maltipoo" which might be why you're not finding anything..but ive also seen it spelled maltepoo so who knows

I know jessica simpson got one from nick.. its brownish and very cute.

here is a site i found on maltipoos w/ pics. it is a breeder's site.
http://pages.ivillage.com/maltipoos/id5.html

and here

http://pages.ivillage.com/iluvmaltipoo/id10.html

hope this helps!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I was originally looking for a maltipoo when I started searching for a new pup. In my research, I started reading so much about the maltese that I decided I just wanted a purebred Maltese instead. Many of the maltipoos that I saw had the curly poodle hair...and I liked the fluffy straighter hair better. I also decided that poodles have many different temperaments-(at least the ones I had been around had)-and most often, the maltese temperaments were more consistent. The pros of the purebred maltese just outweighed the maltipoo mix in my own opinion. Maltipoos were cheaper in price most often, but I found Brinkley for close to the same price that a higher priced maltipoo was costing.

Just wondering why your mom is set on a maltipoo instead of a maltese. Any particular reason? My reason at first was -when I was searching for a pup, I had to search for "hypo-allergenic" :lol: dogs. LOL. Many of the ones that I found were hairless...  And I knew I did not want that. One site that I found had a whole list of breeds that were considered good for allergy sufferers. As I scrolled through the pictures, most of the Maltese pictures were in full coat. I immediately skipped by them because I knew I did not want to care for all that hair. Then, when searching on a breeder site one day-of course she had pictures of the maltipoos and maltese, I saw a picture of a trimmed Maltese in a puppy cut. I immediately thought "duh! Traci....you can trim their hair!!!!"







So I continued doing my research and making sure that the breed would be appropriate for my family and our crazy life. I knew the temperament and size I was looking for and also the price range I could afford. The prices scared me off at first, but I soon found many people that did not consider them "gold". Now I have him and I wonder..."hmmm-what was life like without him?"





















And now I know he is definetely worth "gold" prices, even if I didn't pay that for him.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I came across this page back when I was researching breeds, there are a couple of pics on there too, the tops ones are so cute.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/maltipoo.htm


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Hey thanks i searched both spelling i guess i just didnt check matlipoo as much anyways thanks...the reason my mom wants a maltipoo is cuz people keep teller her how smart poodles are supposed to be and she never really loved the idea of me wanting a maltese anyways so i guess this was just a good medium either i get a maltese mix or some other dog i dont really want lol


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

lilly--trust me...anything mixed with a poodle will turn out ugly when it gets older. look up adult pictures. they have that long poodle face, yuck! and poodle hair is so not cute. 

when they're puppies their all adorable, even the bischon frise (cynthia calls them bischon fuglies)...but you have to look up pics of the dogs as adults. <---if only people could do that with their children. i think a lot of people would stop reproducing. lol. :lol:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Aug 16 2004, 08:40 AM
> *when they're puppies their all adorable, even the bischon frise (cynthia calls them bischon fuglies)*


 <_< I hate it when people tell me that Tuffy reminds them of their Bichon because I've seen Bichons before and they don't look ANYTHING as cute as Maltese do. So I feel like they are insulting my dog! :wacko: 



> <---if only people could do that with their children. i think a lot of people would stop reproducing. lol. [/B]


 :lol: That is too funny!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

all puppies are adorable and most look pretty good in pictures. I would recommend visiting breeders, dog parks and dog shows to see the adlult dogsd..... good or bad it will give you the best idea of what to expect. One thing I love about maltes.....in a puppy most look the same as puppies or adults; just a little bigger.

Judi


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

doctorcathy...thanks for making me laugh.









I agree about the poodle comments. I was looking at a poodle puppy that was so cute but when I saw what they look like as adults, I was like NO WAY. Maltese are so much cuter than poodles. I don't know why they would mix the two.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 25, 2004)

I had a Bichon when I was a little girl, who, in retrospect, must have been half Maltese and half Bichon (even though the man in the pet store -- boy we were so stupid back then) sold her to us as the offspring of 2 champions, with AKC registration. (Again: boy were we stupid back then...) Anyway, she had the sweetest, mushy face, which, now looking at pictures of her, look more like Maltese features than Bichon features. Also, my mother used to say she had horrible hair -- it was straight, not curly. Again, Maltese features. However, her personality was pure Bichon -- so spunky and independent. Oh, and did I mention? She was a complete lunatic -- even jumped off the roof of our 2 story colonial, shook herself off, and walked away, completely unharmed. 

As I'm growing 'Rocco's hair out from his summer cut, my mom keeps commenting how much he looks like Biscuit, our old Bichon. I guess my point is: not all Bichons are ugly. Crazy, maybe, but not all ugly.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

lissa, your dog was scary!! sprite jumped off the kitchen table a couple of times and that totally freaked me out. anyway, if your bischon mixed looked more maltese, you were lucky. i've met some purebred bischons and their owners always comment on how little sprite and ellies face are and how nice their coats looked--honestly, i think they were upset that they didnt get a maltese. 

thats another reason why i tell people that if they're considering a bischon, that they should look at malts. i guess its a little obvious that i got these dogs just for their looks







i only knew little about their personalities. even with gruffi, he's a mix, but i picked him because i LOVED how his dad looked. he looks nothing like his dad though....but he's still cute.









my littlebella--i almost got a poodle when i was choosing which breed i was going to get. i even almost got a maltipoo for $750! but that was when my sister asked "what do they look like as adults" and i was like "i never thought of that". so i went searching. i almost didnt pick maltese because some malts have their hair up---and look like they have devil eyes. you know? but i saw some without the long hair and fell in love.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lissa_@Aug 31 2004, 01:58 PM
> *I guess my point is: not all Bichons are ugly.  Crazy, maybe, but not all ugly.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i thought the bichon puppy in the Shrek 2 movie was cute! hee


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Someone i forget who told me i should get a bichon when i said i was wanting to get a maltese (which in case you didnt see the 2 topics i have up ....didnt relize how similar they were till they were next to each other....i did get a maltese) but i just dont like bichons because the people who used to live next door to a friend of mine when i was little had 2 bichons that they kept in their yard with on of those invisable fences and i never knew how close they could get so i would get tackled by them all the time, like i said i was little so yeah i didnt even consider the idea of getting a bichon cuz somewere in the back of my mind i am scard of them lol


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

lilly thats soo freaky!!! and those invisible fences---i hate those. i always feel bad for the dogs. and i knew this dog trainer that tried it, and her dog ran away(so the shocking stopped) and then she had to turn it off so then it could run back to her. i dont see why people cant buy a fence!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

My aunt had this dog.....she got it from a pet store, I think it was an Australian something or other...it barked like a Hyena...anyway, she lived in the "posh" part of town where they have all sorts of "codes", well one of them was they couldn't build fences (all houses have to look a like). Well, she got the invisible fence because her dog squirmed out of harnesses, she even had to buy a cable dog run because he CHEWED through the nylon rope, but he still somehow got free ...well, anyway, that dog was nuts...he would run at the fence...howling and yelping and run right through it until he was clear-so needless to say that didn't keep him home either. She even tried to get them to change the code, but they told her to get rid of the dog.... <_<


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Aug 16 2004, 08:40 AM
> *lilly--trust me...anything mixed with a poodle will turn out ugly when it gets older.  look up adult pictures.  they have that long poodle face, yuck!  and poodle hair is so not cute.
> 
> when they're puppies their all adorable, even the bischon frise (cynthia calls them bischon fuglies)...but you have to look up pics of the dogs as adults.  <---if only people could do that with their children.  i think a lot of people would stop reproducing.  lol.   :lol:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=6820*


[/QUOTE]


Im sorry Doctor Cathy, but I have to disagree. I have a shih-tzu poo (maybe it was the super smooshed face that counter-reacted the long nose LOL) named Cisco and he looks EXACTLY like a big maltese. He is all white with black eyeliner and nose and paws. He is very cute! Everyone loves him.


He also potty trained himself within 1-2 weeks of getting him. They say poodles are VERY smart, and I do think his training and learning has had a lot to do with that. He can turn on the TV, "talk" when he wants water from the faucet, sit, stay, roll over, turn around, kiss, go to Mommy Daddy Aggie (my mom), and all kinds of things with out any serious formal training. Whenever I wanted to teach him something new I would just show him and tell him maybe 10-20 times in a row, and in one sitting he had it!

Here is a pic of a Maltipoo that is 8 months old, still a puppy but you can see exactly what shes going to look like

click here for pick

They are from the Maltipoo Yahoo Group so I don't know if you will have to register to use it or what...


----------

